# Relocation Need help with Right Pay Package - ASAP



## rajivv (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi All,

Please need help urgently as to what would be an ideal pay package
Job Description VP / CTO Tech.

Package had to include all expenses including stay.
3 member Family ( icluding 1 child going to school) would like an International shool , 3 bedroom good apartment in central area)
Lead a very social life.

Please assist as have to provide ballpark to employer.

Regards
R


----------

